# Sunscreen for Acne problematic skin



## waterlily777 (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone can recommend SunBlock? for acne skin/open pores/oily like mine.

make up base with sunscreen ....etc....

What brand cater fot this type of skin.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2007)

my moisturizer only has UVA protection, so i use a sunscreen after, or my mineral foundation (SPF15). for the sunscreen, i am addicted to La roche Posay but basically any brand like Clarins, Vichy etc.. will do (i just tend buy more expensive susncreens because they work better than the less expensive versions).


----------



## LittleJade (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi waterlily! Have you tried the latest from Sunplay - Water in UV? You can get a sample size from most Watsons or Guardian stores. It's light enough not to irritate my skin and it dries quite fast. I think the SPF only goes up to about 20 though.


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 16, 2007)

I use VIVANT sunblock...the guy that came up with this line Dr. Fulton coinvented with someone else retin a and had something to do with the creation of benzoyl peroxide. I like it because it is light, doesn't leave my face shiny like others that make all your pimples visible.

I just think it could smell better.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 18, 2007)

How does your skin react to silicones? Clinique City Block would be a good option.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm on accutane, and I use neostrata moisturizer, and Revlon light makeup (active) it has an spf of 25 and it works great and my skin looks amazing. No breakouts


----------



## fawp (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chococat123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Neutrogena Dry Touch Sun block. I have combo oily skin. For some reason, it makes me matte and shine free all day AND protects my skin from sun as well. I use this as well. I very sensitive skin but it has never broken me out, provides enough moisture that I don't have to use a separate product, makes made skin smoother, and provides 25-75 spf depending on which product you choose. You can't go wrong with this one.


----------

